# Outdoor Pizza RR



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I just finished a 4 foot diameter battery powered RR around a tree in my backyard. I call it "Flowering Pear RR." I made a short video of it and took some pictures.

I sent them off to "Instructables.com" to enter in their garden contest. It's a popularity contest; I'm not promising a chicken in every pot, but I am asking you to view it and vote for it if you think it is good enough to entice some new folks into the hobby.

Instructables.com appeals to the inner geek in everyone with all kinds of projects to build at home. Should catch some younger folks.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Might help if you were to give a clue as to where to find this contest... I went to Instructables.com and searched for several terms and found nothing like what you describe.

If you were to go to the specific page you want us to see and copy the URL from the address box and paste it to a reply to this it would be lots easier for folk to vote for it.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I couldn't find it either. Only subscribed members can vote on the contests.

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

...or you please post some pictures here &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

vsmith said:


> ...or you please post some pictures here


says the King of Pizza. Seriously--you should have a Pizza layout crown and ermine lined cloak.

<edit>Found it!</edit>
http://www.instructables.com/contest/backyard2016/

Anyone who's a member--I'm sure we can help upvote it. Though compared to the overall Instructables numbers, we might not be that much help. But I've done my bit.


----------

